# Nitro/Burton/Forum/Salomon boot sizing



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Random boot question: Does anyone know how the sizing of Burton, Nitro, Forum, and Salomon boots compare?

Basically, my feet are freakishly small, so much so that few companies make adult boots to fit me. This also means that most retailers don't stock boots anywhere near my size, so I've decided to order online with plans to do a lot of returns.

To make this process less expensive and time-consuming, I'm wondering if anyone can help me narrow down the search. I know that a Burton size 4 fits me pretty well, so I'm hoping someone can tell me if Forum, Nitro, or Salomon boots are comparable or if they run smaller/larger.

The only boots out there that might work:
Burton Mint, size 4 (I know this fits, but I prefer a higher quality boot. Better boots aren't offered in my size)
Salomon Ivy, size 4 (I have ordered this from backcountry.com, but suspect a 4 might still be too big)
Nitro Vita TLS, size 4.5 (I'm hoping a Nitro 4.5 fits like a Burton 4)
Forum Script, size 4 (Again, hoping it fits like a Burton 4)

I know nothing about Nitro or Forum boots - are they well made/worth considering?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

try some larger youth sizes? size 4 is crazy small.


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

my Solomon F24's fit true to my shoe size.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

same with my salomon dialogues


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

You really need to try boots on to know what fits!!!


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

My feet ARE crazy small.  

I don't want to go for a youth boot because they're so soft and are generally of poor quality. Size 4 overlaps in Burton boots, so I tried on the Burton Smalls version of the Emerald - it fit, but all youth boots only offer a 1/10 support. I died a little inside when the salesperson brought out a youth boot with VELCRO straps last weekend. So the youth boot is an option, but not a great one.

My left foot is mondopoint 21, my right foot is mondopoint 21.5.

I know I need to try boots on, but I was just hoping to get some feedback that may help me narrow down my list. It sucks to needlessly waste money on shipping, so if someone could tell me that a particular boot runs large, and thus would be too big for me, it would be a big help.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

Well I'm a mens 7, mondo 25, boot size, so I'm not quite as bad, but I've done the order and return thing. I've found most are comparable if you go by the mondo size. I.E. Salomons 25 is listed as a 6.5 instead of a 7, but it fits. In the Nitro the 25 was just too tight. I needed a 25.5 in it. I don't really remember the Forum, but the for the others the 25 mondo fit. Good luck!


----------



## return2heaven (Jan 28, 2009)

why don't you order the boots using mondo size? 21/21.5 will always be 21/21.5 no matter what brand it is. for example, my wife has mondo size 24. For celsius boots its size 7 but for nitros its a 6.5 - either way both boots fit cuz they're both 24cm. hope that helps.


----------

